# Mutoh RJ900x or Epson F6200



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be in the market for a new printer after the new year.

I currently have a RJ900x....I had always had Epsons (7800 then T7000)

My RJ900x has had some issues in the past and i plan on getting a new printer, so I'm wondering what people think comparing these two printers to each other. They are the ones in my price range. Roland/Mimaki are more then I want to spend.

Thanks


----------



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll chime in since I was going to do a post about the F6200. I too looked at the RJ and spoke to a couple dealers on this forum. Being that this was my first large format purchase and a big purchase at that, there were a few things that were important to me. Having local support from a dealer was one of them so I chose a nearby dealer. I was able to visit them and do test prints in house and press onto poly t-shirts which is what I mainly do. I was also overwhelmed with reading all the posts, opinions and ideas on here. Lots of talk about ink, paper, profiles and on and on. All important stuff but I realized the program Epson has in place may just be the fit for me as a beginner in the large format world. 

Epson had what I thought was a no brainer. Their program is that you use their paper, their ink, and they would give back with their rewards program. For every box of paper and bag of ink you buy from them they give you reward points. Very simple to add the code into their tracking portal. I can view my points total and see how far I am from earning free product or even better, the cost of extending the existing 1 year warranty. I have checked the costs against many brands out there and they are pretty in line with most but I am sure some high volume people on here have negotiated better deals. For now here are some of the costs.

24" multi purpose paper 300ft $65.00
44" " " " 300ft $120.00
They also sell a lighter weight production paper and a tacky paper.

Wasatch RIP is included in the purchase as well.
Ink CMYK $115.00 per liter. Tanks hold 1.5 liters. 

So far I am very very happy with this printer, and the support I have received from dealer and Epson. I had several years of t-shirt sublimation press experience from outsourcing my transfers and very little experience with technical stuff like this. So far this printer has been a workhorse and zero ink cloggs or issues. I have a few different profiles too. I am striving to learn more about the color process and the graphic art programs PS and AI. I think I covered enough of a review on this printer. Let me know if you have any questions or I missed something important. I would also love to hear from others who have working knowledge with this set up. 

Thanks


----------



## Crow Customs (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, I as well am about to purchase either the RJ900x or the Epson F6200.. can you tell me what issues you were having with the Mutoh? and do you think the Epson is a better choice? I will be buying on of them with in the next 2 weeks. appreciated


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Mutoh just on the fact that it starts up faster and you can use any ink (JTECK here) instead of being stuck with Epson's ink.


----------

